# To all the Mothers and mothers to be and those that want to be m



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

I may not get back to post til next week so I wanted to say to all --------------*HAPPY MOTHERS DAY *


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Thank you Tom, I've been called a Mother before LOL.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

so lets hear about some of the happenings on mommas day
here momma got a hive ,, funny story, but later


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

OOPS.... THIS IS AVERAGEJO.... I FORGOT TO LOG DH OFF FIRST....

Come on, Tom, you can't leave us hanging, waiting for that funny story!! Not fair.

I got treated to DH cooking me breakfast: bacon (rarely eat it), eggs and cinammon rolls. The kids each gave me cards and I had a bouquet of roses and another of flowers. In the evening, I was treated to a foot rub. Still waiting for the requested gift: blades instead of string for the weed eater! I'm a practical woman after all... 

We took my Mom out to lunch at a Chinese Buffet and then chatted for a few hours before heading home for the season finalies .... and evening chores. Nice day.


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 1, 2011)

Mom took all us kids out for brunch. She insists on paying the bill, I just go along with the deal to make her happy. I bought her a pink flowery begonia.


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

got a flowering plant (which one of the "girls" insists on flying by the screen-inside plant-and checking it out) from my son, he took me out for early supper and then i rode around on the golf cart with him while he golfed plus he did some chores for me. enjoy spending time with him.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I have my own funny story. I'm going to tell it so may I'll cool down a big from the not so funny story today.

My mom passed 2 years ago Febuary so no need to worry about any doings with/for her. 
Kares mom on the other hand is going thru a awful hard patch. Soon after Dad passed in 2009 she started having some major pains, Many thought it was from missing dad but finally some one decideds to do some xrays and mri's. they found a bad disk in her back and it was to far gone to do any thing about. She just learned to live with the pain and go about her days as usal.
About two weeks ago she fell and broke a rib and her right collor bone. Now she can't do much for her self so her daughters are taking turns fixing meals, doing lundary and other things for her.

Sunday come along and we are all going there with cards and gifts. I tell Kare I'm driving myself so I can leave early for a swarm call. Kare tells me we would go together and If I got a swarm call she would ride home with her sister that lives about 6 miles from us.

On the way over there my cell phone rings and since I'm on the road I don't answer it. When we get to moms I call the person back. He is in Minnesota and has a swarm in the air and wants to know how long before they come down. That can vary I tell him, then I tell him to get a pot and wooden spoon and drum them down. He has a neighbour that doesn't like him he says. No noise ordence in the middle of the day the neighbour can just go to, I tell him.

We had our mothers day gift opening and cake and pie a short visit and we were leaving. Kare's sister left first by about 15 minutes. I had just walked out side and a lady calls my cell and says she has two swarms and I had gotten one there in 2008. when she told me the road she lived on I remembered it. a bee keeper have bees near by. sher had called him 3 times and he hadn't called her back and she didn'twant to loose the bees into the woods. On our way to get the vac box and some more hives the phone rings again, My sister in law is in the middle of a wildly swirling swarm of bees in front of the local Krogers store did I want them? I told her I was on the way to get the two swarms. Getting near my stach of hives and the vac boxes I get a call again for the lady with the two swarms. That other bee keeper called and said he was going to come get them.
I tell Kare lets load some stuff up and go see about the swarm at the Krogers store. Thats astart to a different story.

 Al


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

busy bees Al.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

I had just loged on and got the first part typed and had to go to work ,,, any way The Minnesota boy Al got the call from was me ,, so here is the funny story ,, and it keeps getting funnyer ,each day .. 

so here it is ,, Sat one of the kids ,, took us out to eat ,, thought I better get gas ,, pulled in to a SA station ,, was prepay ,, so was going in to pay ,, out of the corner of my eye ,I see a flash of flame ,, thought no cann't be ,, wait yes it was ,, turned and said what are you doing , you don't light fires in a gas station ,, the girl looks at me and says ,, hes showing his sister how the cotton wood seed cotton burns ,, I said what ??? she says nothing happened now or befor the first time ,,, I blow up ,, then I look , she works here ,, a clerk ,, I went in asked for the manager ,, he says that's me .. I said call the cops you just had 2 fires out here ,, he says "" if you want them called you call them "" 
Itold him his clerk just watched a guy light 2 fires .. he said yea so ,, I called the cops and yelled at the manager and clerk this went on for a hour ,, today i talked to his manager,, so will have to wait to see what he does ,, still am going to call the district manager ,, skip to sun 2 of the kids called and said ,, get ready were going out to eat ,, we got ready ,, I walk out the door to get in the car ,, I hear this load buzz ,, look up here there's a few thousand spots moving around ,, I go back in tell Bonnie ,, call tell them we cann't go we have a swarm ,, call Al ( go back to als post )) so we get a pot and wooden spoon and drum them down. this is about 5 pound swarm .. the 2 kids that are taking us out come to help .I found the queen pick her up with my hands put her in the box the others follow .get them in a box set it were we want it ,, now all this is done with hands and the frames from the hive ,, no one has any thing spechel on for pertection ,, called Al told him got it ,, he said to guit playing with the swarm and take Bon out to eat ,, we laugh and head out ,, jump to mon I get a call from my daughter ( one of the 2 that took us out )) bees are flying around load buzz ,, no idea were they are landing ,, walks around the yard of "" he has a neighbour that doesn't like him "" no sign of the swarm .. told her to drum ,, calles back there goin back in the hive ,, OK ,,,,, we got home went to see how they were doing ,, here they are all around a 20 pound propane tank , on the ground ,, on some on a plank ,, 10 girls in the box ,, working with hands and a frosting spreder trying to get them in the box ,, , now the phone rings ,, it the principle of the gkids school ,, they have a swarm at the school and want me to come get it .. we get my swarm in the box ,, go to the school .. the swarm was there this morn and are in the wall allready ,, the morning custodian spraid them with some killer ,, but this is a large swarm still a load buzz,,, they want it out by tommrow night with out opening the wall ,,, told them it can not be done that fast ,, so they are going yo spray it in yhe morn .. 
got home and 
Al calls and says Kare said to put some brood in my swarm , so I eat as havet ate much all day ,, now I'm playing dumb ,, its getting dark and I'm digging in a hive trying to frind brood ,, I want eggs ,, larvy and capped ,, 
found it now I have to open this new swarm hive to put it in ,, shirt off and no other gear ,, got it in .. 
now thats my funny story ..


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

oh wow you guys--amazing. i thought Al was just kidding about the pot.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Kare and I mostly use a 5 gallon pail and any old stick we can find or a hive tool. At home I have a steel fence post driver that seems to work real well too.

Went on a swarm call a few years back where the bees were on some sort of fruit tree. I set up my portable folding table then have kare lift the branch so I can slide the bottom board hive with drawn comb holding a bit of honey under them.
They start marching right in the hive we are watching them out the corner of our eyes as we chat with the land owner. As they go in the hive the branch lifts higher and higher off the frames till it is about 6 inches above the frames . I get another deep lift the bottom board up to set on it which pushes againest the branch lifting it.
They didn't like that move at all issueing out of the hive and off the branch. We grabbed the pails of water I carry dumped it out and started our drumming. They flew around and a round headding for some big old mature oak trees along side the road. I knew they were lost if they got in one of them. I ran to that tree line ahead of the swarm and started drumming again. They turned back going the other way finally landing in a bush around a pond. This time I cut the bush placeint it and the swarm in a deep with frames and an empty one on top.
I have no idea why it seems to work but I feirmly belive in it.
It also doesn't always work I have found out twice. I believe that the scouts have found a place for a new home and with the dection to move they do.

 Al


----------

